# The Duke Gets Detailed!



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Got a call from M6BEG week asking if I could give the Duke the once over. To say I couldn’t wait for today was an understatement!

Rob and myself arrived at Perfect Touch to be greeted by the car in it’s rather dirty glory:








Swirltastic!
























Badly oxidised wheels








The odd defect we wouldn’t be able to correct
















And the remains of last years stickers









We didn’t pre wash the car, or even use a hose on the car due to the car not being completely watertight, and the engine not having any turbo’s attached, there was plenty of scope for us to mess something up, so we simply washed a panel at a time with Finish Kare 118SC Shampoo using a Serious Performance Sheepskin Washmitt, and dryed with a Duragloss Plush Drying Towel.









The car was then taped up ready for polishing:

























After a bit of experimenting we settled with a couple of combinations. Prima Cut and a light Cut pad using the PC on Speed 6, this helped remove the remains of the dried sticker glue and some of the paint oxidisation before switching to Meguiars #83 DACP on Meg’s Polishing Pads using the Makita Rotary for the bulk of the swirl removal etc.
A couple of 50/50’s:

























Post polishing:

























While I’d been finishing the Rotary work, Rob moved onto the unlaquered wheels, and nearly two hours later looked a lot better:









The car was then quick detailed with Finish Kare 146 Finish Restorer to remove all dust and any remaining residue before being given a coat of Finish Kare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant. 
While this was left to cure we moved on to the engine and interior. We didn’t go mad in the bay, the plenum was polish and everywhere was given a wipe over with Finish Kare 817 Sparkle Plenty Ctrus Cleaner:
Before:









After:









The interior was hovered out and again, given a thorough dousing in Citrus Cleaner
Before:

















Getting there!









After:

















The Sealant was removed using Prima Monster Fluffy Towels and was then given a final wipedown with Finish Kare 425 Quick Detailer.
The finished results:


























































































And my fave pic of the day:









Overall was very happy with the turnaround and how the car turned out. 
Many thanks for looking and good luck to the Duke in 2008!
Alex. :smokin:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent work Alex :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy32 (Sep 17, 2005)

Top job for Top car!


----------



## Beaker (Mar 6, 2002)

Hi Alex i was the guy asking all the stupid questions in the morning  

now thats an amazing result from what it started like this morning didnt see you guys let up at all 

amazing 

beaker


----------



## boppa (May 31, 2006)

great job , what did you use on the wheels?


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

God damn you are Mr.Magic hands  very nice work.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Great job Alex - Mick won't be able to get any new stickers to stay on now


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Wow, the magician has spread his magic dust again... :bowdown1:


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Who was it that said you can't polish a turd? I think you've dont it there mate.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

simply amazing - that looks shiny!.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice job Alex & Rob! A huge improvement.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Shakey Finch said:


> Who was it that said you can't polish a turd? I think you've dont it there mate.


No mate but you can guild a lilly :smokin: :smokin: 



Top job Alex your the man. Thank you very much.


Mick


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Another great job there Alex. Nice paint correction, should shave a second off the 1/4 times next year.


----------



## JamesA (Apr 8, 2007)

What an improvement. Great job.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Perfect transformation !!!!  Top job.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Looks spanking.Very impressive.


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

Alex - just a q about the taping you do - I see you tape the shutlines as well as the black bits. I assume this is to stop getting polish residue in the cracks. Does this not then leave a demarcation between the edge of the shutlines that are taped and the rest of the polished metal, or do you do some hand polishing where the tape was?


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

nice job 

what does the duke car weigh ?


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks chaps .

Bern - Shut lines are taped so that when using the rotary polisher I don't risk burning any edges, and also as you say so as not to get polish on the black bits or dust in the shuts.

Barrie - I couldn't lift it!  ... I don't know in all honesty.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Barrie said:


> nice job
> 
> what does the duke car weigh ?


Soon to find out Barrie.

Think we are weighing it on Thursday.

Mick


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

mick do you know what andy's sumo car ways


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Barrie said:


> mick do you know what andy's sumo car ways


No mate.

Mick


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Found it - 1050kg with no fuel or driver - dont know about other fluids ?





m6beg said:


> No mate.
> 
> Mick


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Class.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Great work as usual Alex/Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Stunning Job guys, looks amazing in the pics!! 

Cant wait to see it in the flesh when i get back to work, also gotta get you guys over to do mine.

Rob


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*rob*

he rob are you allready home??


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey Fili,

Yes mate, we left at around 0730 and arrived at Calais at 1015  we were able to get on an earlier eurostar..

Amazing food last nite mate! thanks again!

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

greek r34 said:


> he rob are you allready home??



I second that mate, the food was brilliant. Great atmosphere in your restaurant Fili ate way too much but it was so bloody good. 

Alex top job mate, I cleaned the car two weeks ago once it came off the trailer believe me it was a hell of a lot worse. I will have to pin you guys down for my silver R32 :bowdown1: 



Smokey :chuckle:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

greek r34 said:


> he rob are you allready home??



Fili.....as the other have already said......thanks very much for the fantastic food and it was great to meet you........ :thumbsup: 

Hopefully wel be over again soon and we'll go out for a heavy night in Rotterdam........and of course some Wangan action too!! :chuckle: 

Alex....as mentioned in the other post......top job dude.....and i''l be in touch soon.


Harry



.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

it was the least i could do for you guys .
see you soon .
lamb ,dont come with a rover next time .bring the gtr or the modena .


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

damn my car needs this treatment - top workmanship alex!


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice work very impressive. How much for for a job like this? I only have a normal GTR, nothing fancy or famous like the Duke monster.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Roger - Drop me a pm if interested in getting your car detailed.

Cheers .
Alex.


----------

